# Getting Gorilla-rized



## maddog1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Wanted to post a 6 week update (in the middle of a 12 week bulking phase)

Some pertinent #'s

                          Start              6 Week (now)          12 Week Goal 
Ht: 6-3

Weight                224                      251                     270

%BF                     16                         18                      <20

Chest                   46                         49                        51

Waist                    36                       36.75                   <38

Thigh                     25                         27                        29

Arm                        18                         19                      ~20

Bench                     310                      285X12                350X6

Thanks to all those who provided pertinent info, resources and motivation!!
Pics to follow


----------



## maddog1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Before Pic*

@ about 224


----------

